
New USCIS Policy Will Carry Harsh Consequences for Applicants - nonamechicken
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2018/07/11/new-uscis-policy-will-carry-harsh-consequences-for-applicants/#52b3d9264615
======
nonamechicken
> Whats if I receive NTA after my H1B extension has been denied?

> Earlier, if the H1B extension was denied, an H1b worker could have left USA
> on its own. But, now, if the NTA is issued by USCIS for you, you have the
> obligation to stay in US and appear in immigration court proceedings. Or at-
> least hire a lawyer and appear in court on your behalf if you decide to
> leave the US.

>NTA issued and you depart US and fail to appear in immigration court?

>A simple H1B visa extension can lead to NTA and you may have left US without
any issue. But, if NTA is issued and you have left USA, you will most probably
fail to appear for your deportation case proceedings. This failure to appear,
in turn, will lead to issuance of forceful deportation order against you.
Failure to appear also carries a 5 year ban on re-entry to US! This
‘deportation order‘ will certainly be a cause of concern for all future US
visa applications.

[https://www.am22tech.com/h1b-extension-denial-deportation-
us...](https://www.am22tech.com/h1b-extension-denial-deportation-uscis-
policy/)

